# Freshwater shark and fire eel



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

One of my tanks I plan to have these two as tank mates ultimately. I was wondering what sort of conditions I'd have to maintain for them, as well as what type of shark to get. I have a 75gal that will be for them, and maybe anything else interesting that would be suitable in the same tank without getting crowded. Thanks!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The Rainbow, Black, and Redtail sharks are really nice, but can get a little irate with each other if you keep more than one. Most of the other freshwater 'sharks' are going to get on the large side, with most of them getting close to a foot in length. Sharks like the Iridescents and Hi-Fins are real tank-busters that can get close to three feet in length, too.

You'd be able to keep the Fire Eel in a 75g, but they really like a nice soft substrate and lots of hiding places; I've always used sand and put lengths of clean PVC pipe in there for them to hide in. They will eat small fish if you let them, so keep that in mind.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks! I'm fine without small fish, the eel would only eat it anyway. I read good things about the bala shark, not a real shark, and only gets 14" or so.

Would it be suitable to use some sort of paint on the PVC for appearance purposes that would be safe in the water, and if so, what sort of paint would be appropriate?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't use any paint. You can also get the dark grey electrical conduit instead of the PVC, if you prefer a darker color.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I didn't think about the grey conduit, that would be suitable somewhere in the back once I'm up and running. I want to keep high aesthetics in the tank if possible.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Well you don't necessarily have to use the piping at all if you don't want to. If you want a more natural aquarium, you can use rocks to create caves for him to hide in as well. Keep in mind that they can get slightly on the large size (I've seen a few close to 3' in length), so design accordingly.


----------

